# What do 'proper' mountain bikers think of eMTB riders?



## Pale Rider (29 Jan 2017)

What is the current view among mountain bikers of eMTB riders and their bikes?

I ask because a couple of years ago there was some hostility towards them.

My impression is that hostility has eased a bit as eMTBs become (slowly) more popular.

There's no doubt bike makers such as Trek, Cube, and Scott see eMTBs as a growth area.

My local bike shop, whose lead brand is Cannondale, is going to stock a couple of Cannondale eMTBs.

That's quite a leap for them, because realistically they don't have a market for £4K+ bikes of any description.

The shop manager and mechanic had a go on a Cannondale demo and were quite impressed by it, despite both being a bit sniffy about ebikes in general.

Locally, K&B Cycles in Newburn, Newcastle, now has about a dozen Haibikes in stock, and I'm told Start Cycles in the town is going into Scott in a big way.

So what do MTB riders think?

Do you see any eMTBs on the trails and have you tried one?

http://www.cannondale.com/en/Europe...541-4249-ade8-d5d5fa53a1c8&parentid=undefined


----------



## Drago (29 Jan 2017)

Many 'proper' MTB riders are so far up their own bottoms I'm surprised they can see well enough to actually ride a bike. The rest won't care.

As for me... they don't affect me, therefore I have no opinion. No hankering for one, though as I turn into an old(er) git I might move onto one.


----------



## Levo-Lon (29 Jan 2017)

As above..
the anal types will always have a negative view of change..
when im not fit enough to pedal i shall be looking...
i do think bikes that can traval at 30+ mph when pedal powered mortals are doing 12...15 mph will end in tears and claims........and banning,so it will be one to watch


----------



## Hugh Manatee (29 Jan 2017)

You're going to have to help me here. What's an eMTB?

Is like a virtual ride?


----------



## Drago (29 Jan 2017)

It's a yorkshire MTB.


----------



## steveindenmark (29 Jan 2017)

A mountain bike with electric assist.

Last year I was having a coffee at my local deer park. We had about 10 inches of snow on the ground and there was lots of MTBers sat having a drink. A group of about 10 MTBers came in. They must have all been over 60 and as everyone got chatting it turns out that these guys had ridden in from over 20 kms away and were now turning round to go home.

There was no animosity or derision. Just total respect.


----------



## MarquisMatsugae (29 Jan 2017)

If they help people to get out and about on a bike then I'm all for it.
Maybe people who were standard MTB'ers but have picked up an injury or illness see them as a lifeline to continuing their sport.
But heres the thing.
If a perfectly fit and healthy rider sees it as a way to "cheat" or generally be a lazy self-gratification artist,then no.As that negates the whole idea of biking in the first place.
I would love to see their Strava times


----------



## MontyVeda (29 Jan 2017)

I reckon the whole point of biking is enjoying being on two wheels and enjoying being out on the road/trail. If you do all the work yourself, or have a little help, it doesn't matter.


----------



## mustang1 (29 Jan 2017)

Bonus question:

What do eMTB riders think of dirt-mitorbike riders?


----------



## Drago (29 Jan 2017)

mustang1 said:


> Bonus question:
> 
> What do eMTB riders think of dirt-mitorbike riders?



They think, "why didn't I think of that?"


----------



## Jimidh (29 Jan 2017)

As a 'roadie' who also likes MTBing I enjoy the climbs as much as I enjoy the downhill sections.

I have pure MTB mates who hate climbing the hills and only do so so they can enjoy the downhill. For them I see the point of an eMTB as their whole reason for being out is the adrenaline rush of the descents.


----------



## Crackle (29 Jan 2017)

I've seen one being ridden by an old bloke and there's one in the shop by me. Pricey bit of kit but they look quite cool I think. I do wonder how suitable they'd be on a built trail where they'd take a hammering and weight would add to that but for XC, general pootling, they look great. My only concern about ebike riders that I've seen is that they are often travelling too fast on shared use facilities, well, let me re-phrase that, faster than you normally see other riders going.


----------



## ChrisEyles (29 Jan 2017)

I had a chat with someone on an eMTB the other week at my local trail centre (it was on a long fire road climb - I'd never have caught him up, except he had to stop to fix a flat). Can't see any negatives about them at all (other than the price!) myself. They look like great fun and at the end of the day we're all just out to have a bit of fun, it's nothing to get worked up about!


----------



## ColinJ (29 Jan 2017)

meta lon said:


> i do think bikes that can traval at 30+ mph when pedal powered mortals are doing 12...15 mph ...


Legal ones_* can't*_ - they are limited to 25 kph, about the same speed as the _'pedal powered mortals_' that you are worried about! 

(Of course, there are ways of overriding the speed limiters ... )


----------



## Motozulu (29 Jan 2017)

Who gives a flying stuff what they think? not for me right now but who knows?
If it makes you smile...feck everyone else!


----------



## derrick (29 Jan 2017)

Pale Rider said:


> What is the current view among mountain bikers of eMTB riders and their bikes?
> 
> I ask because a couple of years ago there was some hostility towards them.
> 
> ...


WTF is a proper mountain biker as apposed to a non proper mountain biker?


----------



## zizou (29 Jan 2017)

If they continue to grow in popularity and the technology continues to develop then i worry about the impact they are going to have on access rights.

The problem won't be the ones getting used for bimbling along country lanes and canal paths and stopping for a coffee and cake, but the ones that are being ragged across trails and bridalways. They don't even need to be derestricted to become a problem - 15 mph (which is think is what the current law stands at) is bloody fast on a mountain bike for flat or uphill terrain. The derestricted ones are going to be even worse.


----------



## fossyant (29 Jan 2017)

So long as it's keeping folk riding is OK for me.

Quite a few MTBers use the excuse they can get more runs in as the bike gets them to the top quicker which is fair enough on bike parks.

It's not for me even with my poor fitness from my spinal injury. I'd never get fit again with a motor. I'll just struggle on.


----------



## Nigel-YZ1 (29 Jan 2017)

I think they're ace. I'd love to have go on one.
I've had to face giving up cycling altogether and I welcome anything that can keep me flying longer.


----------



## Pale Rider (30 Jan 2017)

Looks like Orange may be entering the market.

There's only four comments on the article so far, but two - 'nice motorbike' and something about fat boys not having to sweat - indicate the hostility faced by eMTB riders in some circles.

http://singletrackworld.com/2017/01...bikes-division-shows-enduro-e-bike-prototype/


----------



## Ciar (31 Jan 2017)

Pale Rider said:


> Looks like Orange may be entering the market.
> 
> There's only four comments on the article so far, but two - 'nice motorbike' and something about fat boys not having to sweat - indicate the hostility faced by eMTB riders in some circles.
> 
> http://singletrackworld.com/2017/01...bikes-division-shows-enduro-e-bike-prototype/



That's nothing if you really delve into the eMTB's on singeltrack or follow them on FB, you will see they are currently pushing these bikes like no ones business and on top of that have been doing it for months, starts to drive you slightly potty after a while  

it's nearly as bad as their Brexit posts every other day! 

as for my opinion about eMTB's i ride to keep fit and have fun, if i get to the point where i am unable to do that i might well consider one, hopefully a long way off and i have tried one very briefly as friend rode one after a major medical issue, didnt like it at the time, but things change.

as for the purists lets be honest that covers ebikes across any style of riding or riding in general, there will also be the l337 crowd be they leg shaving lycra wearing roadies or the full face uplift gnarly mtbers ;-)


----------



## Levo-Lon (1 Feb 2017)

Typical Orange..looks like Massey Ferguson made the feckin frame lol


----------



## Flyboy (1 Feb 2017)

What is a proper mountain biker .


----------



## fossyant (1 Feb 2017)

Flyboy said:


> What is a proper mountain biker .



Probably one that hates roadies.


----------



## Drago (1 Feb 2017)

Flyboy said:


> What is a proper mountain biker .


One who uses words such as 'rad' and 'gnarly', and who follows the latest trends regardless of how useful they may actually be. Dude.


----------



## Flyboy (1 Feb 2017)

That counts me out then , I only ride MTB ( plus a fat bike) even if I am on road . My wife often says "your not real you" now I actually know what she means .


----------



## steveindenmark (1 Feb 2017)

When see the prices of Oranges bikes. You would be able to afford a very nice motorbike for the price of that electric bike. WOW they make expensive bikes.


----------



## Ciar (1 Feb 2017)

Drago said:


> One who uses words such as 'rad' and 'gnarly', and who follows the latest trends regardless of how useful they may actually be. Dude.


This


----------



## Grant Fondo (1 Feb 2017)

eMTB's...im hoing to get one and eBunny Hop around Cheshire


----------



## Pale Rider (2 Feb 2017)

steveindenmark said:


> When see the prices of Oranges bikes. You would be able to afford a very nice motorbike for the price of that electric bike. WOW they make expensive bikes.



At the risk of mentioning Brexit, there's no doubt the price of eMTBs has risen recently.

If you want full-sus and decent quality you won't get much change from £5k.

The Cannondale in my OP is a bit less than that.

The lads in the bike shop thought it would be best part of £3k as a push bike, adding the Bosch system adds about £1,500.

That's about the going rate, most Bosch motored ebikes would be about £1,500 cheaper as push bikes.

https://www.e-bikeshop.co.uk/Electric-Bikes-UK-Dealer


----------



## lpretro1 (2 Feb 2017)

I ride on occasions with some quite old guys - we are talking late 70s and 80s and a few have e-bikes and this has helped them to be able to carry on keeping up with the mtb rides we do. And one or two have health issues and these bikes allow them to continue to come out on the regular rides with their friends rather then having to give up. So for these groups of folk they are a boon.


----------



## Levo-Lon (4 Feb 2017)

Well me and Mrs lon have got 2 electric mtbs to try tomorrow Free of charge.....quite looking forward to it..the wife needs the help if I'm honest..health and fitness wise...


----------



## MarquisMatsugae (4 Feb 2017)

meta lon said:


> Well me and Mrs lon have got 2 electric mtbs to try tomorrow Free of charge.....quite looking forward to it..the wife needs the help if I'm honest..health and fitness wise...



You wont get far if the bikes are free of charge.

(coats on and halfway down street)


----------



## 3narf (4 Feb 2017)

At the risk of being the lone dissenting voice (for a change!  ): I hate them, hate the whole concept. 

But just to show I'm not biased, I hate all ebikes, not just MTBs. 

I have nothing against individual riders, and wouldn't dream of getting confrontational on the issue, but they're motorbikes, not bicycles; and riding one isn't cycling.


----------



## Pale Rider (4 Feb 2017)

3narf said:


> At the risk of being the lone dissenting voice (for a change!  ): I hate them, hate the whole concept.
> 
> But just to show I'm not biased, I hate all ebikes, not just MTBs.
> 
> I have nothing against individual riders, and wouldn't dream of getting confrontational on the issue, but they're motorbikes, not bicycles; and riding one isn't cycling.



You are entitled to your opinion. but factually you are incorrect.

The Bosch crank drive bikes discussed in this thread have no throttle, if you don't pedal, you don't go.

They are also no balls of fire, and the torque sensor means the less effort the rider puts in, the less effort the motor puts in.

In all respects, they are nothing like a motorbike.

Quite the reverse, a rider has to pedal all the time, and change down/push harder for hills and headwinds.

Sounds like proper cycling to me.

Park the prejudice and give one a try.

You still might not like them, but you would be better informed.


----------



## 3narf (5 Feb 2017)

Pale Rider said:


> Park the prejudice and give one a try.



No.


----------



## 3narf (5 Feb 2017)

Wait a minute- I have ridden them; three different ones on three occasions! A bike with a motor is a motorbike.


----------



## MarquisMatsugae (5 Feb 2017)

meta lon said:


> Well me and Mrs lon have got 2 electric mtbs to try tomorrow Free of charge.....quite looking forward to it..the wife needs the help if I'm honest..health and fitness wise...



Have you tried them yet ?
Give us a full detailed report on them will you


----------



## Levo-Lon (5 Feb 2017)

Yes @MarquisMatsugae

in fact we both loved them..They were high end FSR spesh bikes but riding up a steep hill with not much effort is quite something..
We had a good ride on them and it's all pedal with assisted when you start to struggle..
my wife has just bought a trek 29 with the bosch motor ..
The difference in her biking today was brilliant..she smiled all day and got exercise without feeling like she was going to have a coronary. ..
We will be back to nice long rides again and she will be able to cycle to work....

I'd like one but it would need to be a fat..totally awesome fun but 3.5k + for my want bike


----------



## Levo-Lon (5 Feb 2017)

3narf said:


> Wait a minute- I have ridden them; three different ones on three occasions! A bike with a motor is a motorbike.



no, its not..don't be silly


----------



## Drago (5 Feb 2017)

In my earlier post I mentioned that when I (soon) become old and decrepit I'd look at ebikes, but I have a motorbike licence and a motorbike anyway, so thinking about it again I probably wouldn't bother.


----------



## Levo-Lon (5 Feb 2017)

I retired from motorbikes @Drago in 2012...i love the idea of ebike..Rutland Cycles is packed with them and selling tons of them...its the future..im sad to say But i am getting decrepid..it works and i like em


----------



## MarquisMatsugae (5 Feb 2017)

meta lon said:


> I retired from motorbikes @Drago in 2012...i love the idea of ebike..Rutland Cycles is packed with them and selling tons of them...its the future..im sad to say But i am getting decrepid..it works and i like em


I like Rutland Cycles,not least because of the bargains over the years,but for the fact they always tend to my hard to find retro tastes


----------



## screenman (5 Feb 2017)

meta lon said:


> I retired from motorbikes @Drago in 2012...i love the idea of ebike..Rutland Cycles is packed with them and selling tons of them...its the future..im sad to say But i am getting decrepid..it works and i like em



I thought you were in your thirties.


----------



## MarquisMatsugae (5 Feb 2017)

screenman said:


> I thought you were in your thirties.


He is .
He's in his +20 Thirties


----------



## Levo-Lon (5 Feb 2017)

I was self employed for 30 odd yrs @screenman ...if only I could be 35 again lol


----------



## Levo-Lon (5 Feb 2017)

The bikes we tried today..awsome


----------



## screenman (5 Feb 2017)

meta lon said:


> I was self employed for 30 odd yrs @screenman ...if only I could be 35 again lol



But you look so young.


----------



## Levo-Lon (5 Feb 2017)

screenman said:


> But you look so young.



thanks hun xx lol I don't bloody feel it at the moment. .


----------



## Levo-Lon (5 Feb 2017)

Must sort the predicted text grower great grrrr see


----------



## screenman (5 Feb 2017)

meta lon said:


> thanks hun xx lol I don't bloody feel it at the moment. .



I am only being nice in case I need some support one day.


----------



## MarquisMatsugae (5 Feb 2017)

meta lon said:


> The bikes we tried today..awsome
> 
> View attachment 336375
> View attachment 336376



Cool looking bikes right enough


----------



## Drago (5 Feb 2017)

screenman said:


> I thought you were in your thirties.



No mate, I was born "in the Thirties".


----------



## Pale Rider (6 Feb 2017)

meta lon said:


> The bikes we tried today..awsome
> 
> View attachment 336375
> View attachment 336376



The biggest single thing against ebikes is the extra weight, it makes them a bit harder to control and inconvenient in general use - A-frames, a stile or a few steps are harder to negotiate than on a push bike.

However, that weight is less of a problem on downhill type mountain bikes which tend to be heavy lumps anyway.

I suspect that's one of the reasons why downhill full sussers - and eMTBs in general - are selling well.


----------



## Levo-Lon (6 Feb 2017)

Your not wrong in the heavy sense..

I doubt I could get one of them on a roof rack..
There are as many down sides as up..compromise etc..For a person with poor fitness there brilliant.
They don't feel heavy when on the move mind and I did ride faster through a favorite muddy twisty part I ride regular..so pain will be a factor when hitting a tree when I'd normally be going a bit slower under my own power alone...


----------

